# Any body ever use these folders?



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.nebs.com/nebsEcat/products/product_detail.jsp?pc=278



Use folders now for each job, but these kick it up a few notches. If you used them, were you happy? Good or bad?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Oh he77 yea! That looks pretty promising. Thanks for the heads up....

I like 'em already from the looks of them :thumbup:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

except for the price


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

PWG uses them. Been meaning to get some myself after he mentioned them here.....


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks like a good way to stay organized. I use regular manila folders but have a "recap" sheet stapled to the front with customer info, colors used and personal notes.
The job pricing is all in QB though, it might be nice to have a hard copy on the folder.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

I use regular manila folders, but I more or less copied the format from this folder and print out a sheet with with it and stick in inside my plain manila folders  See attachment if you want to use it.

*it is made in the new version of office (post 2003)


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I use them. That was odd to see someone post the exact one. Every customer has one. Paint chips, samples, draw downs, customer notes. Everything is in those folders.

I use color coded tabbed stickers on them too for quick reference of job type.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> except for the price


It's scary, but it may be worth it.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> I use them. That was odd to see someone post the exact one. Every customer has one. Paint chips, samples, draw downs, customer notes. Everything is in those folders.
> 
> I use color coded tabbed stickers on them too for quick reference of job type.


I would need a seperate room just to keep all that stuff!

I prefer to keep it simple.All customer info is entered into ACT @ the end of each month.
Only RRP projects have the detailed files.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

....


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I just have some printed out that I attach to each work order....that way I don't have to have a folder for each job when I do multiple jobs for a customer. A copy always went into a monthly job completion folder also.

One of the things I always did was have the paint store print out another mix/formulation sticker that was put on the back of each job order. Comes particularly handy when you're doing color matches. 

Also had a few plastic storage bins for approved stain/finish samples that related to customer jobs that were referenced on job orders.

These folders shown are a great way to track jobs and the cost each when purchased in the 100 purchase catagory really isn't that much. As stated though, you have to have the discipline to use them.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Do you guys really get contacted enough by these past customers to justify all this extra documentation(work) Doesn't your paint supplier keep the color info in your records? Mine do.
Would you really be asked to come back and paint the same color?? I mean say you do 250 jobs a year. maybe in 7 years you will have 2 people want this info,maybe 10?
So you have 1,750 files,bins,labels,cabinets,etc.... just in case 2 people call or maybe 10.
I can get 90% of all needed info in Act very quickly. My wife and I do it at the end of each month in about an hour and we do more than 5 jobs a week!
Please explain all this needed effort????
It just seems dated and overkill.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Same as you some of you folks. I use normal Manilla folders with all relevant details for a given job.
Swatches, measurements, finishes of paint, etc.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Aaron, time invested in my method is very minimal and was easy to set up and adapt to. I don't count on the paint store having my info readily on hand right when I need it. Easier for me to look in a file than to have to call or ask the paint store to look it up for me. Just a different way of doing our businesses is all.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I do it because we do so much NC, GC's may have us come back later for touchup if they have done any warranty/repair work. It's just easier to pull out the file than call the store.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Aaron, time invested in my method is very minimal and was easy to set up and adapt to. I don't count on the paint store having my info readily on hand right when I need it. Easier for me to look in a file than to have to call or ask the paint store to look it up for me. Just a different way of doing our businesses is all.


I understand,but do you really reference it that much?
I just assume once a job is punched out and done,the touch up paint is labeled and left on site.I might get a call in the next couple of weeks,doubt it,but if I do the paints on the job.
I guess it would depend on the amount of projects in a given year maybe.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> I understand,but do you really reference it that much?
> I just assume once a job is punched out and done,the touch up paint is labeled and left on site.I might get a call in the next couple of weeks,doubt it,but if I do the paints on the job.
> I guess it would depend on the amount of projects in a given year maybe.


Yeah I did. Aaron, alot of the homes I worked in were older and the HO's would take and do a couple rooms of renovation at a time. Also, a larger part of my business was this time of year with "Holiday" touch-ups. It'd be great if the HO actually stored the paint as it should be stored, but more often than not it went into the garage - and through a couple freeze/thaw cycles, or mistakenly got tossed during some cleaning cycle.

Like I said, it was never that big of deal with me to do it this way.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> I understand,but do you really reference it that much?
> I just assume once a job is punched out and done,the touch up paint is labeled and left on site.I might get a call in the next couple of weeks,doubt it,but if I do the paints on the job.
> I guess it would depend on the amount of projects in a given year maybe.


It may seem like over kill but I usually list how much paint is left over in my job notes. It came in handy last week when I was called back to do the upper level of a home, after i'd painted the first floor about 6 months previous. The HO picked some of the same colors for the bedrooms that I used downstairs and it saved me a trip already knowing how much paint was there, and how much to get. It surprised her when she said that I'll need to stop by to see what was left over from last time and I said "I already know how much paint you have left down there":yes:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

BTW: Believe me when I say I wasn't going to kill myself with alot of extra paperwork on any job. Do a few major insurance renovation jobs and you'll know why....they can overload you with documentation procedures.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> BTW: Believe me when I say I wasn't going to kill myself with alot of extra paperwork on any job. Do a few major insurance renovation jobs and you'll know why....they can overload you with documentation procedures.


 I do. It's all in the computer and backed up.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Different Strokes said:


> It may seem like over kill but I usually list how much paint is left over in my job notes. It came in handy last week when I was called back to do the upper level of a home, after i'd painted the first floor about 6 months previous. The HO picked some of the same colors for the bedrooms that I used downstairs and it saved me a trip already knowing how much paint was there, and how much to get. It surprised her when she said that I'll need to stop by to see what was left over from last time and I said "I already know how much paint you have left down there":yes:


Did you really have that much left over? Maybe you should watch out for over ordering material:whistling2:
Honestly though that is something I have really gotten under control this year.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> Do you guys really get contacted enough by these past customers to justify all this extra documentation(work) Doesn't your paint supplier keep the color info in your records? Mine do.
> Would you really be asked to come back and paint the same color?? I mean say you do 250 jobs a year. maybe in 7 years you will have 2 people want this info,maybe 10?
> So you have 1,750 files,bins,labels,cabinets,etc.... just in case 2 people call or maybe 10.
> I can get 90% of all needed info in Act very quickly. My wife and I do it at the end of each month in about an hour and we do more than 5 jobs a week!
> ...


Aaron,

 With the folders, I can gather info as I go, figure some math during breaks and stuff. Currently, I wear ALL the hats and my wife does not help. I try to do some of the stuff at the jobsite, redlights ect. When I get home (after 11 hours today) I wanna relax. Although I like your system, I don't currently want to both collect paperwork ANd enter in in the comuter in my little bit of free time. (although in the future....)


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Aaron,
> 
> With the folders, I can gather info as I go, figure some math during breaks and stuff. Currently, I wear ALL the hats and my wife does not help. I try to do some of the stuff at the jobsite, redlights ect. When I get home (after 11 hours today) I wanna relax. Although I like your system, I don't currently want to both collect paperwork ANd enter in in the comuter in my little bit of free time. (although in the future....)


Aaahhhhh...that makes since.When the job is done just drop the folder in the cabinet.
We do that as well just at the EOM we put it in the system and chuck the paper work.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> Aaahhhhh...that makes since.When the job is done just drop the folder in the cabinet.
> We do that as well just at the EOM we put it in the system and chuck the paper work.


 
That's the future for me. Hopefully the NEAR future. :yes:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm the same as BB. I wear all the hats and it's just a "call" I make regarding prioritizing my time. All job info goes into the folder. All folders get boxed at the end of the year. I save each box for ten years. Customers know this and appreciate the fact that they can call me up to ten years later and ask about colors, wallpaper patters etc.....


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'm the same as BB. I wear all the hats and it's just a "call" I make regarding prioritizing my time. All job info goes into the folder. All folders get boxed at the end of the year. I save each box for ten years. Customers know this and appreciate the fact that they can call me up to ten years later and ask about colors, wallpaper patters etc.....


Why would they?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Aaron, who knows why they would?.....but sure enough, some do. Hell, sometimes I can't figure out why I do some of the things I do and have done....and that's just in my personal life. LOL


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'm the same as BB. I wear all the hats and it's just a "call" I make regarding prioritizing my time. All job info goes into the folder. All folders get boxed at the end of the year. I save each box for ten years. Customers know this and appreciate the fact that they can call me up to ten years later and ask about colors, wallpaper patters etc.....


Are you kidding...where do you put it all?????
I don't know.I'm a minimalist when it comes to this stuff. 

Of course I am stoking the fire a bit. I know that it is very common for guys to keep all this stuff.
But honestly I can't remember ever needing something that I can't find with a couple of clicks.
Had a home decorating company call that we've done several projects for this year.He wanted to paint 1 on Clearwater Beach the same as the 1 on St Pete Beach. I didn't have the color in Act so I called SW gave them the job name and had it in a jiffy


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> Why would they?


It's just part of the personalized service I provide. People call me for all sorts of reasons. Want to touch up themselves, they want to use the same color in another room, they moved and want to use the same colors in the new home, the list goes on.

When a past customer calls and finds out that I still have the color schedule, they are thrilled and _remember _that. :yes:

Now remember, I'm a small fish and it dose not take up that much space. Here's this years so far......


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Just counted, 154 seperate jobs & folders for the year.......


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Just counted, 154 seperate jobs & folders for the year.......


Abacus or calculator.......?:whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Abacus or calculator.......?:whistling2:


Abacus of course! :thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Abacus or calculator.......?:whistling2:


LOL!:icon_lol::icon_lol:

I'm sure Aaron has an app for that!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Abacus or calculator.......?:whistling2:


:laughing:


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

View attachment Job Cost.pdf


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> Did you really have that much left over? Maybe you should watch out for over ordering material:whistling2:
> Honestly though that is something I have really gotten under control this year.


lol, i was waiting for someone to catch that. haha, nice one you jive turkey!

Actually if a room is 10x12 the walls _usually_(not always) suck up about 5qts of paint (2 coats). I could do it with a gallon and a quart, but anymore I just buy two gallons. My brain is moving in so many directions anymore it's just not safe for my sanity to try and fine tune materials per room.


----------

